# Rogan's first major haircut



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

He looks SOOOO handsome!!!! That is one impressive tail! I can't wait until I can get Clover's first "real" haircut! Although she has a bit of a chicken nugget tail going on, so her tail will not be as impressive!  How old is he now?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Rogan is gorgeous! Aw, I can't believe he's the same little puppy we watched grow before you got him.  And I still think he has an amazing looking tail. Docking might be a bit less common if all poodles had a tail like his!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

He looks pretty good eh? I think so too! lol.. but I'm biased! he's going to be 9 months on the 28th of March... he's grown SO fast!! I love how he's turning out though, and now that all that hair is gone you can really see him taking shape nicely  I'm a happy mamma! .. and yes, I love his natural tail!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh does he ever remind me of his father. He is a lovely boy.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

He is a Dugan boy through and through and I am very pleased about that! In looks AND personality so far which is wonderful! 
here are some more goofier pics just for fun





































in case you're wondering, that is not snow in our yard, it's a stuffed toy he ripped apart, I just haven't bothered to clean the stuffing up yet! ...and I think there are bits of a cardboard box from our recycling that he was chewing on! I should really get out there and tidy up a bit! argh! lol


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, he sure is beautiful. Lovely color!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the pics and he is so cute. The action shots are wonderful. They sure show off his personality. I've got to agree with you I love Dugan too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He looks beautiful!! Good genes!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Heather...he looks wonderful!!! What a truly handsome boy he is. He is definately his Daddy's son!!!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He looks Great!!! I love the fun ones.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwwww... Lucy's big brother is a stunner!! LOVE his haircut!!  That will be so nice for spring and summer!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow **heather**. He is so gorgeous! I really like how they did his top knot and ears. His color is stunning and LOVE the black points. He is really a show stopper!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Very handsome boy! He sure shrunk after that hair cut !


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn! He looks HANDSOME!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is very impressive. I was shocked with the after transformation just because he is so sleek. He was a fluffy guy. Next winter he can sport the fluffy look again if you want. 

Zulee's B-Day is June 30th and remember how we were both anxiously awaiting getting them home. Now I bet you can't imagine life without him around. It looks like he has so much fun with the little ones. He is such a good dog!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS ! ! ! ! ! His new "do" certainly suits him! Beautiful boy!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That is a great haircut for him! He really looks great!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the transformation from teddy bear to sleek young man....lol! Handsome boy! My fav pic is the last one... what a goofy, fun looking personality.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg I just noticed you kinda have the blended topknot! I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!! You found an amazing groomer! n___n


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks fabulous in that cut!! Nice and sleek and comfy for the summer. Beautiful black points too!
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful dog! He looks so handsome in his new trim!! I love his face.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh wow! He's gorgeous.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It's nice to have your support! My family is a little mad a me for getting him trimmed so short... they liked him better before. Too bad, they're not the ones brushing him everyday and taking 3-4 hours to bath and dry him!! He's starting to go through the coat change and I need to be able to keep him mat free, this is much more manageable! 

Does anyone else go through "family resistance" with your poodles hair cuts? My daughter (14) went as far as to say she was _embarrassed _to take him for his walk yesterday! :doh: She says he looks naked!! argh! I think they just need some time to get used to it!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> Thanks everyone! It's nice to have your support! My family is a little mad a me for getting him trimmed so short... they liked him better before. Too bad, they're not the ones brushing him everyday and taking 3-4 hours to bath and dry him!! He's starting to go through the coat change and I need to be able to keep him mat free, this is much more manageable!
> 
> Does anyone else go through "family resistance" with your poodles hair cuts? My daughter (14) went as far as to say she was _embarrassed _to take him for his walk yesterday! :doh: She says he looks naked!! argh! I think they just need some time to get used to it!


My family is usually very happy when they get groomed. My husband does complain though if they put bows or anything else in their hair at the groomers. He removes them quite quickly especially if they put them in the ears of one of the male spoos that we had in the past. Probably the difference is that our kids have grown up with spoos and really get quite excited to see the change a groom makes. 

I totally agree with you about having shorter fur when they are going through the change in coat thing. There is a reason in everything. 

Besides he does look lovely like in his new haircut.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

*heather* said:


> Thanks everyone! It's nice to have your support! My family is a little mad a me for getting him trimmed so short... they liked him better before. Too bad, they're not the ones brushing him everyday and taking 3-4 hours to bath and dry him!! He's starting to go through the coat change and I need to be able to keep him mat free, this is much more manageable!
> 
> Does anyone else go through "family resistance" with your poodles hair cuts? My daughter (14) went as far as to say she was _embarrassed _to take him for his walk yesterday! :doh: She says he looks naked!! argh! I think they just need some time to get used to it!


I wouldn't try too hard to please the teenager LOL. They find fault with everything at certain stages it seems. My 17 year old (boy) claimed embarrassment when going to look at spoos. He's lived with a Toy for 15 years so he's not new to Poodles. Once we saw them he thought one might be "okay". When Jasper came home he couldn't wait to show him off to everyone LOL. Fast forward a few weeks and he was going to die from embarrassment if Jas came home from the groomer with a poofy "doo". Knowing that teens don't die so easily from embarrassment I tempted fate. Guess who wanted a photo of the cute dog sporting a poofy doo for his Facebook page?!

Imo the person who does all the grooming gets the say in what trim the dog gets!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I was a teenager when Matrix got his first poodle cut...it took some getting used to, but he looked so handsome it was impossible not to at least LIKE it eventually. My boyfriend prefers when the boys aren't so "prissy" looking, but he'll still walk them with me


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> He is very impressive. I was shocked with the after transformation just because he is so sleek. He was a fluffy guy. Next winter he can sport the fluffy look again if you want.
> 
> Zulee's B-Day is June 30th and remember how we were both anxiously awaiting getting them home. Now I bet you can't imagine life without him around. It looks like he has so much fun with the little ones. He is such a good dog!


Yes BFF I totally remember counting down the days to bringing our pups home!! ...and you're right, I can't imagine life without him!! He really does bring me a lot of joy! It's amazing how just simple companionship can cause such a strong bond in such a short time, this dog rarely leaves my side, he always needs to know where I am and usually has to be in the same room with me. Because I work at home, I'm the one he's been with pretty much 24/7 since the day he came to live with us at 8 weeks, and so I guess it makes sense that he's bonded with me, but I have never had a dog that cared so much about my whereabouts every second of the day! With that being said, he's perfect in his crate too, if we need him to be out of the way for a minute (ie the kids are having a snack that is ending up all over the floor and he's not supposed to eat it) , we just have to say, "in your bed" and away he trots and he'll stay there, perfectly quiet until we're ready for him to come out. It's pretty awesome! 
He sleeps right beside my bed each night, on his own soft fluffy bed, and follows me to the bathroom and lies on the bathmat while I shower every single morning ... he often goes there as soon as he hears my alarm go off, he knows the routine! Pretty cool! I'm sure a lot of all your Spoo's are a lot like this too, I'm just new to owning a Spoo and it blows me away all the time how smart and loyal he is! And I love it! 
thanks for letting me share


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> I wouldn't try too hard to please the teenager LOL. They find fault with everything at certain stages it seems. My 17 year old (boy) claimed embarrassment when going to look at spoos. He's lived with a Toy for 15 years so he's not new to Poodles. Once we saw them he thought one might be "okay". When Jasper came home he couldn't wait to show him off to everyone LOL. Fast forward a few weeks and he was going to die from embarrassment if Jas came home from the groomer with a poofy "doo". Knowing that teens don't die so easily from embarrassment I tempted fate. Guess who wanted a photo of the cute dog sporting a poofy doo for his Facebook page?!
> 
> Imo the person who does all the grooming gets the say in what trim the dog gets!


I agree completely that teenagers are hard to please, and embarrassed about everything!! She'll get over it! lol My 11yr old is the one person in the fam who loves the new cut! A good sign she's not a teenager yet!! And actually the hubby remarked today that with the new cut, you can really see how athletic he looks and his nice straight back! woohoo!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

When one of my standard poodle clients got her new pup, she had specific instructions from her pre-teen kids that the dog was NOT to be groomed like a sissy poodle - they wanted it to look like a "doodle". Well, the Mom wanted a "poodle" look - shaved face, feet, tail - so every couple of weeks when the dog came in for grooming, I'd gradually shorten the length of the face/feet/tail and eventually the dog was . ... .A POODLE. LOL

The kids decided it was OK, when their friends told them that their dog was "beautiful" cut as a poodle. LOL So, from then on, it was OK to be cut like a poodle. 

But, I think that the kids should have no say in how the dog is cut - whomever does the majority of work with the dog should get the say in how the dog looks. Mom wanted a poodle, so she (eventually) got a poodle look.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> But, I think that the kids should have no say in how the dog is cut - whomever does the majority of work with the dog should get the say in how the dog looks. Mom wanted a poodle, so she (eventually) got a poodle look.


I agree! 
I'm a firm believer in I pay the bills, and I do the work therefore, I make the decisions. I think kids in general have too much say in way too many things these days! Just the other day I had a parent drop their 3 year old off to my home daycare in her Pajamas... their words to me were, she didn't want to get dressed this morning. So they brought her clothes along for me to dress her. SERIOUSLY who's calling the shots around here people?! :doh:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehe, my dad hated it (and still does) when we put our PWDs in the lion clip. But my mom just does whatever she wants, so he has to put up with it! We do get funny looks in the park, with a common question of "did he just have surgery", but whatevs.

When we first saw a PWD in a lion clip, we thought it was so ugly and swore we would never put our dog in it. Now we think it looks great, so opinions can definitely change! I remember when a PWD couldn't win in the ring in a lion clip, and now it's tougher to win if they're not in one, so even the conformation ring has ups and downs with things.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

here we are at the park today


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you for posting pictures of your beautiful spoo in his new doo. I was trying to convince myself to trim mine in a similar cut and Rogan's pictures convinced me.

I'm not sure if Dana's haircut is as perfect as Rogan's though. I had problems with the topkot. LOL.. :fish:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Thank you for posting pictures of your beautiful spoo in his new doo. I was trying to convince myself to trim mine in a similar cut and Rogan's pictures convinced me.
> 
> I'm not sure if Dana's haircut is as perfect as Rogan's though. I had problems with the topkot. LOL.. :fish:


Awe, thanks! I'm glad to know I helped in some way  
Did you do it yourself? I'm sure it looks great!! are you going to post some pics?


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

*heather* said:


> Awe, thanks! I'm glad to know I helped in some way
> Did you do it yourself? I'm sure it looks great!! are you going to post some pics?



Thank you... Yes, I wanted to see if I could do it myself. 

I made a new thread about it here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/6334-dana-lamb-spring.html


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! he got so big! I haven't been on for a while - he is soo beautiful - what a coat he has! gorgeous!


----------

